# Are you a fuss-nut when it comes to all things homemaking?



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

I have a routine, a method, in nearly all that I do, I'm set in my ways and when it comes to certain things, it's my way or no way.

Take washing and drying dishes by-hand. When done, sink basins are wiped dry, dishcloth is folded into a triangle and laid neatly in the corner of the right-hand basin.

No matter what it is that I'm folding, all has to be perfect. Towels, bedding, whatever have you, meticulously folded and stacked.

Bathroom floor (main level) is washed at the end of every day, no excuses, no faltering on it.

Bed is made each morning within minutes of waking, no exceptions.

What are your fuss-nut ways?


----------



## officerripley (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope; I wish I could afford a maid, I hate homemaking, cooking, all that domestic stuff...ugh.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have a routine, a method, in nearly all that I do, I'm set in my ways and when it comes to certain things, it's my way or no way.
> 
> Take washing and drying dishes by-hand. When done, sink basins are wiped dry, dishcloth is folded into a triangle and laid neatly in the corner of the right-hand basin.
> 
> ...


You sound just like my late Aunt Elia!!!   She was *meticulous*.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

officerripley said:


> Nope; I wish I could afford a maid, I hate homemaking, cooking, all that domestic stuff...ugh.


When I was younger keeping everything up and looking it's best was so much easier, seemed to happen magically, because I could go from morning until night, but now that those peppy years are behind me I find it's a fulltime job keeping all straight, clean and organized.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> You sound just like my late Aunt Elia!!!   She was *meticulous*.


That was my mom. 

My mom scrubbed walls throughout the house twice yearly... every spring and fall, and everything was perfect.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have a routine, a method, in nearly all that I do, I'm set in my ways and when it comes to certain things, it's my way or no way.
> 
> Take washing and drying dishes by-hand. When done, sink basins are wiped dry, dishcloth is folded into a triangle and laid neatly in the corner of the right-hand basin.
> 
> ...


I'm going to skip the chores today because I'm totally exhausted just reading your post...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I'm going to skip the chores today because I'm totally exhausted just reading your post...


ROFL!

Thanks for the laugh, Autumn. 

I have days like that, too.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm sleepy after reading how @Aunt Marg keeps going like the Energizer Bunny.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm sleepy after reading how @Aunt Marg keeps goingView attachment 141944 like the Energizer Bunny.


Just wish I still had the poop behind me that I used to have, Pam. 

I swore up and down that I wouldn't let age (getting older) affect me... how wrong I was.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh boy...that isn’t me by a long shot. I sort of wish it was, or at least some of it. Well, I do make our bed, immediately after getting up, but that is about it. Kudos to you, Aunt Marge. I’m going to go and rest now


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Oh boy...that isn’t me by a long shot. I sort of wish it was, or at least some of it. Well, I do make our bed, immediately after getting up, but that is about it. Kudos to you, Aunt Marge. I’m going to go and rest now


LOL, Kathleen. 

It's so ingrained in me that much of what I do is habit based and comes automatically.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I have a routine, a method, in nearly all that I do, I'm set in my ways and when it comes to certain things, it's my way or no way.
> 
> Take washing and drying dishes by-hand. When done, sink basins are wiped dry, dishcloth is folded into a triangle and laid neatly in the corner of the right-hand basin.
> 
> ...


I almost hate to admit it but, me too. People are surprised because I'm pretty laid back otherwise but when it comes to cleaning I fuss over the smallest details. I even check that the rugs and the legs of the chairs and the couch all line up with the borders of the floor tiles. Thank goodness they were laid correctly. lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> I almost hate to admit it but, me too. People are surprised because I'm pretty laid back otherwise but when it comes to cleaning I fuss over the smallest details. I even check that the rugs and the legs of the chairs and the couch all line up with the borders of the floor tiles. Thank goodness they were laid correctly. lol


I love it, Mur!

Yes, doilies on tables and things have to be centered and straight, rug fringes have to be combed-out and laying straight, and the list goes on. 

Even when I hang a damp tea towel over the oven door handle after drying dishes, that, too, has to be straight and centered over the handle.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love it, Mur!
> 
> Yes, doilies on tables and things have to be centered and straight, rug fringes have to be combed-out and laying straight, and the list goes on.


But if you're losing steam I really hope you can learn to let some of it go...maybe in stages? (and I should take my own advice)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 27, 2020)

Murrmurr said:


> But if you're losing steam I really hope you can learn to let some of it go...maybe in stages? (and I should take my own advice)


I have to admit I have relaxed some with age, but most important of all, I have learned to pace myself. Instead of going crazy from morning until night like I used to, my adage now is... a little today, a little tomorrow, and if I happen to not get done, there's always another day.

I must say my newfound approach to tackling all things that need tackling has been a blessing. For too long I wasn't able to let anything go.


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 28, 2020)

I don't feel that a job has been done properly unless I've done it myself, but I'm not as precise as you. 
There is a certain satisfaction in doing housework, even though it's a never-ending task. It's also good exercise....getting down on all-fours to wash the floor...stretching up to do the tops of doors...it might not seem like it, but it does count as exercise.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 28, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> *I don't feel that a job has been done properly unless I've done it myself*, but I'm not as precise as you.
> There is a certain satisfaction in doing housework, even though it's a never-ending task. It's also good exercise....getting down on all-fours to wash the floor...stretching up to do the tops of doors...it might not seem like it, but it does count as exercise.


That's me, Rosemarie.

I agree, I'll bet it offers a good measure of exercise.


----------



## Lee (Dec 30, 2020)

I used to be fairly fussy, not so much now. The only thing I really am spotless about is white kitchen cabinets, I go nuts if there is a spot of dirt on them. Also the kitchen appliances, same thing.....keeps me busy.


----------

